# teething??



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I have read alot about teething.. at what age do puppies generally start teething???


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

My boy is currently 4.5 months old and is teething right now. He started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

To the OP, did you use the search this forum tool in this section? Tons of information....why reinvent the wheel here?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

go to Development and Socialization, then look for the link to "search this forum", type in teething and you will have hours of research about Ruger!


----------



## momtoshadow (Jan 17, 2011)

Shadow was 4 months on the 9th, and has been teething for a few weeks now.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

when do gsd's stop teething?


----------

